# Any ideas? Can't access website



## Northerner (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi, I wonder if any of you lovely people could try accessing the following website:

http://www.organizedwisdom.com/

It's a health-related social networking site, but for some reason I can't access it. It's not dodgy! You can read about it here:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OrganizedWisdom.com

I don't have this problem with any other sites, so can't think what it might be, it seems to be a timeout. Windows network diagnostics says there is no problem to report! I've tried with Internet Explorer and Firefox, running latest versions and Windows 7.


----------



## Steff (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi Alan i got straight on the site without a hitch... im on windows 7

Weird how alt of us had bother on Tuesday as well actually getting on here.


----------



## vince13 (Oct 14, 2010)

I've had no trouble getting onto it - is your computer being choosy or is it a "man thing" ????


----------



## Steff (Oct 14, 2010)

I wonder have you tryed doing a scan, maybe a basic one instead of your whole system seeing if that throws up any clues.. Have you ever been able to accsess the site Northey or is it the first visit?


----------



## Northerner (Oct 14, 2010)

How odd! I can't explain it! I've reported it to them and they have suggested they have made a code change that might affect me, but I'm sure I can't be the only person in the world who can't access it!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 14, 2010)

Steffie said:


> I wonder have you tryed doing a scan, maybe a basic one instead of your whole system seeing if that throws up any clues.. Have you ever been able to accsess the site Northey or is it the first visit?



I've never been able to access it. My blog is on it somewhere!


----------



## Steff (Oct 14, 2010)

Northerner said:


> How odd! I can't explain it! I've reported it to them and they have suggested they have made a code change that might affect me, but I'm sure I can't be the only person in the world who can't access it!



im sure the teccy lads will be alone soon mike , novarapid etc etc might be able to shed some light lol x


----------



## ukjohn (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi Alan..

I've just tried your link and got in to the site with no problem.

John.


----------



## The Derisive One (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks for sharing it!!  As you can tell by my thanks ... I can get on ... there's some really interesting articles on Diabetes and Autism on it ... I'll speak to ya's later when i'm not quite so engrossed!!  lol XxXxX


----------



## gail1 (Oct 14, 2010)

no problems here its looks a really interesting web site will have a good nose later


----------



## Andy HB (Oct 14, 2010)

Have you tried turning your computer off and then back on again? 

p.s. I accessed the link without any problems


----------



## Donald (Oct 14, 2010)

no problems here cannot think what to suggest


----------



## Northerner (Oct 14, 2010)

It's bizarre! Seems I'm the only one on earth that can't get on! There's nothing strange about my set up, except maybe that it's 64-bit Windows 7. I've run a full system scan and found nothing.


----------



## Steff (Oct 14, 2010)

Northerner said:


> It's bizarre! Seems I'm the only one on earth that can't get on! There's nothing strange about my set up, except maybe that it's 64-bit Windows 7. I've run a full system scan and found nothing.



will any good come from visiting something like a teccy website and asking in there for some help x


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Oct 14, 2010)

that is strange, try and access your firewall and see if it is blocking it......

Or even add the site to a list of exceptions........

Do you use a wirelss router.........?


----------



## Caroline (Oct 14, 2010)

I got in through the link from work and we have quite strict filters when it comes to what we can and can't access.


----------



## Andy HB (Oct 14, 2010)

novorapidboi26 said:


> that is strange, try and access your firewall and see if it is blocking it......
> 
> Or even add the site to a list of exceptions........



That's what I'm thinking. Maybe you accidentally set your virus software/firewall/browser to prevent access to that site?


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Oct 14, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> That's what I'm thinking. Maybe you accidentally set your virus software/firewall/browser to prevent access to that site?



Or even if that hasnt happened telling your firewall to look out for that site and accept in and out connections might cover up the existing problem with a solution, but might mean you can get on, if its important........


----------



## Northerner (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks guys. Tried everything, still no joy. Found a possible solution on Microsoft Answers forum about running IE8 32-bit version but still no joy. Tried Google Chrome and Firefx, no joy. I've asked the question myself now about this specific site as it appears to be the only one I have any trouble with, so perhaps someone will know why it's happening. I just find this sort of thing really annoying and one of the reasons PCs get on my nerves! I've been a programmer for 25 years, but on mainframes and they were a lot more reliable - even MS used to use IBM AS/400s to run their back office systems!


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Oct 14, 2010)

Lookd like an intersting site to add to my Favourites


----------



## PhilT (Oct 14, 2010)

Northerner said:


> It's bizarre! Seems I'm the only one on earth that can't get on! There's nothing strange about my set up, except maybe that it's 64-bit Windows 7. I've run a full system scan and found nothing.


 
I have 64-bit Windows 7 and can access the site perfectly well.


----------



## PhilT (Oct 14, 2010)

You could have a DNS problem.

I use openDNS which is better than the virgin DNS servers I used to use.

Go to the network and sharing centre in Windows and select your network, click on properties and then highlight internet protocal version 4 and click on properties, select 'use the following DNS server addresses and then enter the following:

208.67.222.222 and 208.67.220.220

You may find that it resolves the problem of accessing the site.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks Phil, I'll give it a go


----------



## Northerner (Oct 14, 2010)

Tried it Phil, same as before unfortunately


----------



## margie (Oct 14, 2010)

Did you get things sorted ?

I had a problem getting on here about a month after I joined and it was because my ISP's DNS Service was not resolving the address. I ended up changing to OpenDNS.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 14, 2010)

margie said:


> Did you get things sorted ?
> 
> I had a problem getting on here about a month after I joined and it was because my ISP's DNS Service was not resolving the address. I ended up changing to OpenDNS.



I just tried that Margie, but still didn't work. It says that the website is found and is waiting for a response which would suggest to me that the DNS is OK


----------



## margie (Oct 15, 2010)

Have you tried accessing the IP address directly or tracing the route, and seeing at what point the request fails. (I am sure you can use ping...)

It may be that the route your ISP is using is hitting a server that is down. (Though if that is the case you would hope by now it is OK.) Ask one of your neighbours if you can log on to their router (non-Virgin) and see if that works. If possible try a virgin one too may help to narrow down where the problem is.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Oct 15, 2010)

margie said:


> Have you tried accessing the IP address directly or tracing the route, and seeing at what point the request fails. (I am sure you can use ping...)
> 
> It may be that the route your ISP is using is hitting a server that is down. (Though if that is the case you would hope by now it is OK.) Ask one of your neighbours if you can log on to their router (non-Virgin) and see if that works. If possible try a virgin one too may help to narrow down where the problem is.



Love it, yet I wouldnt of considered that method of investigation........purely as my expertise is in its early stages..........


----------



## Northerner (Oct 15, 2010)

margie said:


> Have you tried accessing the IP address directly or tracing the route, and seeing at what point the request fails. (I am sure you can use ping...)
> 
> It may be that the route your ISP is using is hitting a server that is down. (Though if that is the case you would hope by now it is OK.) Ask one of your neighbours if you can log on to their router (non-Virgin) and see if that works. If possible try a virgin one too may help to narrow down where the problem is.



Interesting. I tried to ping www.organizedwisdom.com using http://tools.whois.net/ping/ and it failed to return anything. The IP address was given as 75.101.132.0 which, when I tried a whois IP search said it was part of amazon.com. Can anyone confirm this on their computer? Am I being redirected somewhere, perhaps by some sort of virus?


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Oct 15, 2010)

I tried pinging that IP through the command prompt and it times out.......

Also tried tracert www.organizedwisdom in command and also timed out.....can still access site though.......with errors on page.........strange


----------



## Northerner (Oct 15, 2010)

novorapidboi26 said:


> I tried pinging that IP through the command prompt and it times out.......
> 
> Also tried tracert www.organizedwisdom in command and also timed out.....can still access site though.......with errors on page.........strange



Thanks. Very strange! I think I will message them this thread so they can see what we have been trying (they are looking into it for me).


----------



## septuagint (Oct 16, 2010)

*OrganizedWisdom*

Hey, I'm the sysadmin at organizedwisdom.  You won't be able to ping our domain because all ICMP traffic is blocked for security reasons.  What is your ipaddress? 

You can go here to get your ipaddress:  http://whatismyipaddress.com/

--cube whidden


----------



## Northerner (Oct 16, 2010)

septuagint said:


> Hey, I'm the sysadmin at organizedwisdom.  You won't be able to ping our domain because all ICMP traffic is blocked for security reasons.  What is your ipaddress?
> 
> You can go here to get your ipaddress:  http://whatismyipaddress.com/
> 
> --cube whidden



Hi Cube! Thanks for your response. I'd rather not post my IP address here, have sent you an email.


----------



## Steff (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi Alan any joy since the guy from organizedwisdom came on and helped ?


----------



## Northerner (Oct 17, 2010)

Steffie said:


> Hi Alan any joy since the guy from organizedwisdom came on and helped ?



We've been having an email conversation and he's got me to do a few tests to try and pin down the problem. He thinks he might be onto something, so hopefully it will be resolved and I can get to see the site! No timescale as yet!


----------



## Steff (Oct 17, 2010)

Northerner said:


> We've been having an email conversation and he's got me to do a few tests to try and pin down the problem. He thinks he might be onto something, so hopefully it will be resolved and I can get to see the site! No timescale as yet!



Excellent that guy will deserve a pint lol.. hope he comes up trumps


----------



## Northerner (Oct 17, 2010)

Steffie said:


> Excellent that guy will deserve a pint lol.. hope he comes up trumps



Actually, I think I deserve a pint for bringing it to their attention and not just ignoring it - if I'm having this problem and it's not just down to my computer (which we have proved it isn't) then I'm sure others around the world will be having the same problem.


----------

